# Table saw station fence



## Ivan86 (27 May 2019)

I'm building a table saw station for my Bosch GTS10J. The main issue with the saw is that the fence only goes up to 455mm which is annoying when cutting down large panels of ply. I'm torn between options for widening it:

1. Buying more of the fence guide profiles (front and back sections - it's a 2 point fence) as a spare parts which would prob cost around £100 for the parts, then mounting in line with the current one hopefully so the existing fence can just slide along all being well
2. remove the existing fence and buy an after-market one that provides the full width required - can't find many options for this though in the UK

The existing fence isn't amazing, with it being a 2 rail one, it sometimes doesn't stay parallel to the blade if you aren't careful. One of the reasons I'm considering just getting a completely new one.

When I bought the saw I hadn't expected to be cutting such large panels down this often but that's how it goes! Prob would have gone with one which comes with a wider fence had I known... The saw has been great though apart from that so don't see any benefit to replacing it for that one thing.

Suggestions?


----------

